
No 10 goes digital with a spot of Twitter - danw
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/apr/18/internet.digitalmedia
======
danw
I enjoy the downingstreet twitter account at those moments when they lapse,
stopping regurgitating press releases and start discussing muffins It reminds
me that governments are composed of nice people with the best intentions. Now
if only the Prime Minister was to update his own twitter account.

~~~
michaelneale
I presume they mean english muffins? the type you toast?

~~~
danw
I believe they were eating American Muffins on their visit to the States.
Blueberry or Choc chip was unspecified

